# Micro chipping



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

None of my dogs are micro chipped, so I took them to an event run by the RSPCA recently that was offering free micro chipping. However, they refused to do them because they are too small and the needle is too big. (One is just over 4lbs, and the other two are 5-5.5lbs, so not super tiny) They were perfectly nice, and gave us vouchers so they can be chipped for free when they are neutered, but it was a wasted trip.
I wanted to ask if people on here had managed to get their Chis chipped without being under anesthetic.


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi thats not true. I just got my chi chipped today. The chip is smaller than a grain of rice so its not big even for a small chi. Its going to be law by next year where i live that all dogs have to be chipped. Its a safety thing too if your dog is ever lost or stolen it can be identified staright away if chipped. I would go somewhere else xxx


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

We got basil chipped at 8 weeks! He barely even noticed it. Maybe it was something to do with their particular insurance for the event? but the chip is teeny and the needle is not that large

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is Austria breeders need to microchip the puppies before they are sold.
Karma and Laska were microchip at 8 weeks


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They would have done it if I had insisted, they just weren't happy doing it to such small dogs. (I didn't want to look like a cruel and heartless owner by insisting they did it lol)
They showed me the needle, and it was big, about 4mm I would say. It is possible to chip guinea pigs and parrots, but I wonder if they use a smaller needle for them?


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey i was just wondering how much chipping normally costs mia is chipped but its not registered because im not certain on how to register it i asked the vet and all he did was give me the chip number ....and i really really wanna get clio chipped im in ireland tho so i dunno if the price varies thanks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

I went to pets at home and the chip was £10 its like a serial number when its scanned and if put into a data base it has the owners information on it. Its a great thing to have x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx weighs just under 4 pounds and he was micro chipped in our Vets office at his first office visit.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if different sizes of needles are used? Any health techs or vets on here? 

I know that tons of people get chis chipped without being put under anesthetic.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is exactly what I was wondering. I do a bit of body piercing, so I'm quite familiar with the different sizes of needles, and this was a hefty one.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have mine chipped as pups and never have a problem, they make more of a fuss over vaccinations, there is also now a smaller microchip which you can have but is slightly more expensive


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

1 of our vets won't chip them til they r 15 weeks. Apparently they hav had a but of blood with the tiny pups! Diamond was right on 15 weeks & weighed 1.3kg. She did get a tiny spot of blood & pearl didn't buy there was no fuss from her & the blood just wiped off & there was no more mess 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

They use the same size needle even on small dogs because the chips are all the same size and the needle needs to accommodate the chip. I think it's around a 12 gauge needle. If they are going under anesthesia soon I would just do it then, the needle stick can be rather painful especially for the small or sensitive dogs.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The needle they showed me was definitely much bigger than 12 gauge, at least an 8 gauge, more like a 6.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita was chipped when she was going through her shots. She never even flinched!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

BlueJax said:


> They use the same size needle even on small dogs because the chips are all the same size and the needle needs to accommodate the chip. I think it's around a 12 gauge needle. If they are going under anesthesia soon I would just do it then, the needle stick can be rather painful especially for the small or sensitive dogs.


My older dog is chipped (She's AKC and came that way from the breeder) 
However I could never imagine doing my tiny boy! it seems like something that SHOULD be done at time of spay/neuter if needed at all, if they are using the same size needle in a GSD and a Chihuahua.. wowzers.



Wicked Pixie said:


> The needle they showed me was definitely much bigger than 12 gauge, at least an 8 gauge, more like a 6.


That sounds pretty awful, I'm with you.. I would not have done it!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

lilly was already microchipped when I bought her and I just had to change the ownership from the breeder to me -she is registered with petlog premium and I think it cost 15pound


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Vet has refused to do Betty unless she gets to 7-8lb or he has agreed he will do it when she is neutered after her first season even if she is smaller. Lucky as I can't see her getting to 7lb at the rate she is growing at the moment.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Julie1962 said:


> Vet has refused to do Betty unless she gets to 7-8lb or he has agreed he will do it when she is neutered after her first season even if she is smaller. Lucky as I can't see her getting to 7lb at the rate she is growing at the moment.


Have no idea why your vet says that !! Lilly even now at 9 months old is only 3 pounds 13 ounces and was much lighter than that when she was microchipped
Maybe you should change your vet - im sure there are many chi people on here who have had no problem getting their tiny chis microchipped and none of them have had any problems


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

KittyD said:


> My older dog is chipped (She's AKC and came that way from the breeder)
> However I could never imagine doing my tiny boy! it seems like something that SHOULD be done at time of spay/neuter if needed at all, if they are using the same size needle in a GSD and a Chihuahua.. wowzers.
> 
> 
> ...


My ruby wil b getting hers done when she is spayed! I no a few people do it that way as its kinder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

maj said:


> Have no idea why your vet says that !! Lilly even now at 9 months old is only 3 pounds 13 ounces and was much lighter than that when she was microchipped
> Maybe you should change your vet - im sure there are many chi people on here who have had no problem getting their tiny chis microchipped and none of them have had any problems


My vet is excellent first class we looked long and hard for a vet who really understands all sizes of dog, unless he moves or gives up I can't see us changing vet ever. His care when our late Duncan died was second to none and his care of Mollie our retriever cross is fantastic. The only vet all our dogs have loved too, and that says a lot about him IMO

If he says the needle is too big I will go with his experience and trust him. After all he has the best intentions for Betty, if he didn't he would simply take the money and do it with out question. 

TBH I would change vet if he did do it on a dog of her size.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually it is just a 'shot' to the dog. Yes the opening of the needle is big; as a grain of rice, but its over with just like a shot is. All of our dogs are microchipped. A safety factor for sure.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

All my others have been microchipped it's only that Betty is so small stopping him doing her. I know exactly what is involved as I have worked in rescue where I microchipped dogs myself.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I like that your vet has been cautious, I would have felt differently had he said no full stop but saying it can be done along with the upcoming spay seems like a good compromise, afterall every vet does things differently. Its the law here to get pups chipped too, even the tiniest of pups  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe I am jaded because I do a lot of rescue and see what happens when dogs get lost- but I would not be able to sleep at night without my dogs chipped (and those chips registered). I took a litter of tiny kittens to get chipped once for the rescue- they were tiny and all were chipped without a problem. In my opinion puppies and adolescents are much more likely to stray (because of less training, teenage tendencies and less experienced owners) so I would chip a dog ASAP. Even if they were small and it hurt a little bit the benefits far outweigh the pain in my opinion.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

To me her love rather than fear of the vet comes high on my list of prioroties, until she is chipped she will be watched and supervised and not allowed to wander, actually after she is chipped she will still be treated like the crown jewels, chipping doesn't stop people stealing dogs or dogs getting lost it just hopefully means getting them back is more likely.


----------

